# HDR Portrait...feedback please



## TheDiabetesHero (Sep 3, 2010)

feedback please and thanks...

its my first attempt


----------



## mwcfarms (Sep 3, 2010)

It might just be me but I dont see a portrait.


----------



## Bynx (Sep 4, 2010)

mwcfarms said:


> It might just be me but I dont see a portrait.



Oh you noticed it too.


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 4, 2010)

Your link from Facebook doesn't work. 
Keep in mind that image URLs NEED TO end in .jpg ... no other link will work. Yours does not end in .jpg ... so it cannot work.


----------



## Dominantly (Sep 4, 2010)

Way too blown. Whites are off the chart, tone it back a bit.


----------



## ann (Sep 4, 2010)

clever, i tried to think of something "cute" to say, but blownout highlights wasn't even close.


----------



## TheDiabetesHero (Sep 5, 2010)

well crap...

My bad guys


----------



## Bynx (Sep 5, 2010)

So who is going to pull out the details in the highlights?


----------



## AnneRiceBowl (Sep 5, 2010)

Just as a word of caution or advice...I would be careful about linking to Facebook profiles which contain peoples names--especially those of minors.

It's one thing to post anonymously, and quite another to do so with a name attached with a profile containing other information.


----------



## mooney101 (Sep 5, 2010)

I still don't see a pic? Did i miss something?


----------



## oldmacman (Sep 5, 2010)

I have a facebook account, so I logged in to take a look at the pic. As HDR goes, I love the shot.  Here is a working link I think:


----------



## Bynx (Sep 6, 2010)

Oh finally. I like this shot. Beauty and the Bashed. I dont see any benefits of HDR. Darks are too dark. But the sky is not good showing the bad aspects of HDR. As for the pose Im wondering what she is looking at that is so interesting.


----------



## Provo (Sep 6, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Oh finally. I like this shot. Beauty and the Bashed. I dont see any benefits of HDR. Darks are too dark. But the sky is not good showing the bad aspects of HDR. *As for the pose Im wondering what she is looking at that is so interesting*.


 
*I see dead people*

*It's a cool shot*


----------



## robertandrewphoto (Sep 8, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Oh finally. I like this shot. Beauty and the Bashed. I dont see any benefits of HDR. Darks are too dark. But the sky is not good showing the bad aspects of HDR. As for the pose Im wondering what she is looking at that is so interesting.



I agree completely
I think HDR was used in this case simply to pull out more detail than a standard shot


----------



## gregg_UCT (Sep 13, 2010)

Interesting shot. Portraits can be difficult in HDR, so kudos for that.

- Gregg


----------

